# Urgent



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

where can i find spec v tires, not the rims but the tires, cuz i got them slashed, and need new ones. i dont want to buy them online though, so know any stores?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I dont mean this to be rude but xheck your local tire stores. Im sure they can get them for you, and if they cant im sure they know someone who does.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

"i got them slashed" ??


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Am I ignorant concerning 'spec-v tires?' Do they have a special tire to match the car? Can't you go to your dealer or the hundreds of tire stores?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Zeno,
What is your Avatar humping?

Seth


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

nothing...just like he is  j/k


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Might as well upgrade to some bridgestone SO-3s or another good tire. The stock contisport tires don't provide that much grip. Mine mom has them in her 325i and I always seem to reach their limits without trying too much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

yea but only one needs to be replaced, and i dont feel like changing the whole set, or atleast right at this moment(need to build up the cash first)


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Oh. Regular tire stores should be able to get it for you then, like the others suggested.


----------

